# Back at roto



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Back at roto rooter got my blades set up last night, gonna tear through some $hit with the dm30 and dm138!

Here's a pic of the setups we use


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Good luck Cable. I'm sure you will do good as you have been with them (I think) before.
Your setup looks good. Do you not like the rolling chuck setups? Just wondering as I believe they work good on get around 90's and Santee's. I also think they hold the blades out better to ride the pipe. Just my thoughts, don't want to start nothing here.
Anyway good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Good luck Cable. I'm sure you will do good as you have been with them (I think) before.
> Your setup looks good. Do you not like the rolling chuck setups? Just wondering as I believe they work good on get around 90's and Santee's. I also think they hold the blades out better to ride the pipe. Just my thoughts, don't want to start nothing here.
> Anyway good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thankyou. Yes I agree but cone chucks are few and far between here and I haven't been so lucky as to snag one yet. The only cone Chuck blades we stock at 6" and those are hard to come by as well. I have used 3 and 4 inch cone Chuck blades in the past and they are awesome. As for my previous employment here it was also good but their insurance company is very strict and after getting into a wreck they dropped me from the insurance. Their hands were tied and they had no other choice but to let me go. I was one happy sob when they called me up and told me the the insurance company would take me back. It's good to be back working for the best company in town with the best equipment and COMPETANT CO-WORKERS!!! 


On a different note have you been able to get dcf to load? I haven't been able to at all for a while now.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Glad you are back, sounds like you like it there and will be happy.
Have them order you some chucks but of course as you know different blades.
I can't get DCF to load either, says "Page can not be displayed"


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

cable or root said:


> Back at roto rooter got my blades set up last night, gonna tear through some $hit with the dm30 and dm138!
> 
> Here's a pic of the setups we use


Will you tell me what the other whips are used for? 

The only ones I use is a plain one and a single blade one. After I run the whip, I use a full set.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

From bottom up
Crazy blade- go to setup single in front followed imidiately by a double. Camera verified, One pass wonder the single tears into the roots and the double finishes them off, 2 passes to main will garuntee the line to be damn near spotless.

Single single- mostly used on flat orangeburg or sdr that's been ovaled out. Cuts almost as clean as a 4" pear, and can get through some pretty nasty spots, but you can bury it in roots so I use with caution. Works great in orangeburg with roots though. Just have to be cautious.

#3and#4 are 4" pears with a whip in front one is perpendicular with the blades and the other is parallel. Extremely useful. On stool pulls where the blade has a tendency to go up the vent or where stools are back to back you can rotate the drum by hand to hit the fitting the right way with the whip. Also you can use it to hit a wye going the right way from a downstream clean out. If there is a hard 90 it will make getting the blade through much easier. Some times I run into "cleanouts" where some lazy a$$hole decides to knock a hole in the top of the pipe, and shoves a pipe on top of it(as i'm sure we all run into) problem with these "simple risers" is that over many years of people beating blades on the bottom of an already structurally compromised clay pipe, they break apart at the bottom and when someone goes to run the line they just bury the cable straight into the mud. The whip in front of the blade can find the pipe past the hole and allow for cleaning of the line. Also, around here there are sewer traps in some areas just before the city tap with no clean out for the trap. Getting blades past these traps is quite tricky. These setups greatly simplify these traps. These blades are freaking life savers.

The single and double pears are rarely used by us, I see them to be more of a specialty thing, but when I want to do something very specific I will use them. I just prefer to fun blades in tandem.

Thesecond whip from the top is self explanatory, but I only run it as a last ditch effort. The one up top is good for sewage and grease clogs, especially long ones that take some work.

We take pride in our work and get the jobs done where others fail. You can't buy these setups, you have to make them so every blade is slightly different. I still have at least 4 more setups to make, but those are my secret weapons that I won't share 
When it's get the line open or dont get paid you find a way to get the line open. I walk away from very few lines. When I pull back mud or polished cable I just take it as a challenge. Broken or not, if I can't get it open the line is genuinely screwed.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Cable,
Good setup. I have always used slip joint ends. Have you ever been hung and had to run in reverse and had one come off? I always thought they MIGHT unscrew?


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Never had one unscrew and I've freaking cranked on some cable in reverse. The time I played cable or root newish cable (bout a month old) flipped over in the reel before I got the cable loose and I still had to run it like that for a minute or so. I think there's a slight taper in the threaded male to keep it secure. I think it's pretty damn near impossible to unscrew a c1 Chuck without doing it on purpose.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

THANKS Cable, I was always unsure of them. I still think I will stick with the rolling chuck and the slip joint. I do have a few setups (using slip joint) like yours, just not as many. 

Hope the new job is going good


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah, no sense in changing what you're used to. It didn't take me long to fall back in love with the sled so much power in such a small light frame!


----------

